# Stinking virus



## Arne (Apr 1, 2011)

Got my computer back. Was surfing Mon. morning and all of a sudden this nasty porn site came up. Shut it down, but was too late. Next thing the antivirus started yelling at me, but bad things had already happened. $130 later, back in business. This happened once before, was looking for info on Dodge truck transmissions, and got a porn site and everything went bad. Would be nice if the antivirus's would work, but seems like sometimes things get by them Just ranting, got this off my chest, now can go back to fun things like the chat room. Arne.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 1, 2011)

what AV do you use??? You said the AV started yelling at you did you do what it was asking?? There are a few thnigs you can do that will help keep you from getting a virus that stays with you.
1st make sure you've got your browser set where when it's closed all the temp. files are deleted that one thnig saves more comps than most AV do.
2nd set your computer to not let popups come up those get you quickly cause most of the time your typing somethnig and it'll popup and you've accepted whatever it is asking and poof you got it.
3rd STAY OFF PORN SITES lol


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Use Nod 32 by Essex, It uses less resources than any other software I have tried and it works!!!!


----------



## jtstar (Apr 1, 2011)

We use Trend Micro at Tyson Fresh Meats


----------



## Arne (Apr 1, 2011)

Will have to try and figure out the browser thing. Pop ups were blocked and will have to figure out how to block them again. Maybe I should try and get on some porn sites, mite keep me away from the bad ones. lol, Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 1, 2011)

I use PCTools and love it!!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Trend micro titanium is all I sell to clients. Also malwarebytes works for after infection cleaning.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ya, I forgot to mention Malware. People buy software????  guess someone has to or microsoft couldn't pay me when I work there. BTW MS doesn't use their own AV software


----------



## Sirs (Apr 1, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Ya, I forgot to mention Malware. People buy software????  guess someone has to or microsoft couldn't pay me when I work there. BTW MS doesn't use their own AV software



I wonder why LOL


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

MS isn't very good because they don't want to get sued.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Arne what site was it. I'd like to check it out......for you of course!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 1, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> MS isn't very good because they don't want to get sued.


 They really don't care if they bare sued. Someone or some government is suing them at all times, it is normal. There's isn't any good because they really don't care if it is any good


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2011)

Often times your browser may come up with a popup saying you have a virus, click here to remove it. Don't do it - that will often install the actual virus. Close the window without doing what it says. True virus removal software will do what it needs to do without you responding to it. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

I have got those several times Rich. I usually shut down the computer immediately and reboot. Then for safety sake I run the virus scanner.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

I use Kaspersky suite 2011 and love it. I loike the v rtual keyboard best about it for entering in Finance stuff. It has lots of parental controls also if you have kids. When I was using Norton they keylogged me and wiped out my Paypal accnt and started to get into my bank accnt when I caught it. I got all the money back but it was a major hassle and a fight with my bank, Paypal was very cool about it, it was my bank that buisted my balls.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Wade I use the same one. What is the virtual keyboard. Never heard of it or saw it.


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 1, 2011)

First, if you're using Internet Explorer-STOP!!!
Get Firefox or Chrome as your browser. That will instantly make you 90% safer.

Second, virus scanner- keep it up to date. I have used AVG - Free for many years and have been quite happy. It is a little memory intensive but good.

Third, a virus scanner is not enough- Get malware/firewall as a second barrier. Spy bot, Zone alarm, or windows defender fit nicely. Windows defender is good and does not bog down a computer. 

All the above is useless if your Windows Operating system is not up to date. This should be the ONLY time Internet explorer is ever opened on a computer. Usually there is a "Windows Update" in your control panel or goto: www.windowsupdate.com this will scan your computer and give you all windows security updates VERY IMPORTANT!!

I'd be happy to help with links if you are having problems finding any of that. Let me know.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Dan, look up in the right hand corner of the screen and you should see a little gray box with a K inside it. That is your virtual keyboard so click on it. This for computers that may have malware on it where people can actually see a pattern such as passwords and credit card numbers and then they access your accounts this way. If you use this keyboard along with all the anti phishing software with Kaspersky 2011 it makes it nearly impossible for them to see what #s or letters you are typing. I will not enter any of my info without this anymore! And I agree, IE blows!!!!! I tried Chrome and at least on my comps it takes much longer to load. Firefox is what I use. Im waiting for IBGlowin to step in and rub the Mac in our face as Macs for some reason are almost impervious to viruses.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

I just looked up the Virtual Keyboard. They said there is a "K" in my tool bar but there is not. Ther is also a four key short cut but what a pain. I have to figure out how to get the K back in the tool bar.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

Or you could just switch to a Mac.......


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Or you could just switch to a Mac.......


 

I knew that was coming...................................


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

No one writes malware for 10% of the market.....


----------



## Julie (Apr 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> No one writes malware for 10% of the market.....



LOL, if everyone switched then the market would no longer only be 10%


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

Which is why I hope you all stay with your virus infected PeeCee's!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that what it is Mike, I thought that it was something special that Mac did with their systems, glad to know that they arent light years above in technology, just light years above in $! hehehehe, 

Dan, right click on the Kaspersky Icon in your lower task bar, scroll to Tools and select Virtual keyboard for now. Ill try and figure ou how I got it there though.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Dan, is this version of Kaspersky 2011 and active, if this is 2010 then you need to upgrade to get it. I hd 2010 and it was free as long as you were paiud and running a version that was still active.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 1, 2011)

Arne said:


> Got my computer back. Was surfing Mon. morning and all of a sudden this nasty porn site came up. Shut it down, but was too late. Next thing the antivirus started yelling at me, but bad things had already happened. $130 later, back in business. This happened once before, was looking for info on Dodge truck transmissions, and got a porn site and everything went bad. Would be nice if the antivirus's would work, but seems like sometimes things get by them Just ranting, got this off my chest, now can go back to fun things like the chat room. Arne.



Oh... and Arnie... choose your search words carefully. For instance, if you're looking for Dodge truck transmissions, don't get lazy and search for a tranny; you just might get one.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes it is 2011. I got it loaded on when I got my new laptop @ Best Buy. It also said it did an update 2 hours ago.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Bswaaaaaaa haaaaaa haaaaaaaa!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Look in yoiur Firefox "Tools", "Add ons".


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

That my be it.I don'thave firefox. But if I right click on the icon like you suggested, It is an option. Thanks Wade


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Dan, what are you using for a browser, Google? I think Google is a lot slower myself and being I dont have a suoer computer I need to eliminate anything slow!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2011)

Apple makes computers as well you make staircases Wade! 




Wade E said:


> Is that what it is Mike, I thought that it was something special that Mac did with their systems, glad to know that they arent light years above in technology, just light years above in $! hehehehe,.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Dan, what are you using for a browser, Google? I think Google is a lot slower myself and being I dont have a suoer computer I need to eliminate anything slow!



I use IE as a browser and google for searching


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

I know, I just cant afford one just like I cant afford one of my staircases unless I build one and I dont see myself building a Mac!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2011)

Dan, download Firefox! Way better and safer then IE, faster then Google but Google is safe.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks I will look into fire fox this weekend


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Firefox is faster and more stable than ie but I haven't tried ie9 yet.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

umm... so far chrome has ran circles around firefox for me. also i use avast and spybot on everything i touch. i have them both on a flash drive that i use when i go somewhere and have to use a questionable computer.


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 2, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Or you could just switch to a Mac.......



FYI don't believe all you hear! There are viruses and malware that affect Macs. Used to be no one wasted time writing them for such a small part of the market. With the new found popularity there are more and more popping up on Macs. Not as many mind you but Mac users need to be aware they are not totally immune anymore.


----------



## almargita (Apr 2, 2011)

Agree with most of everyones comments.......
Currently have running at home running system 7, 1 Laptop, 1 home built super game machine, running XP Pro, 1 laptop, 2 desktops, 2 Macs running system 10.5 plus boxes of assorted parts. Using at the moment mostly free virus protection....Avira, Microsoft Essentials, Spybot & Malwarebytes. Different ones for diffent situations. Also have a few special ones just in case I happen to pick something bad up. Only open mail from someone you know & then be careful! You didn't win anything, aren't getting anything for free either & there isn't a pretty foreign girl wanting to send you her nude picture. Make sure you do the weekly updates from Microsoft that normally come on Tuesdays. Your computer doesn't have a Virus just becasue some wise guy sends you an Email saying you do..... He is the Virus, don't fall for it... Basic rules to follow & you probably have lesser chance to pickup something bad! Been doing this for over 50 years till I retired several years ago........ Amazing how technology has changed in the last 1-3 years compaired to the previous past. Hope this helps......
Al


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried Essentials and had Norton when the virus about 2 years ago now wiped out 3 computers. 1 (my desktop I was able to save but the other 2 had to go to the shop and be totally redone. The virus did something with the speed of the hardrive or settings (something like that and dsetroyed them/ Bios?). Im good friends with the guy so I know he wasnt Bing me, he actually replaced a blown laptop screen for me for free, parts and everything (not new but if he didnt tell me it was used youd never know.


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Hey Arne what site was it. I'd like to check it out......for you of course!



I do not have a clue, Steve. Tried to get out of it immediatly but it was too late. Can't even go back for any history, the computer store wiped everything and started me anew. Arne.


----------

